# $20,000 otaku apartment



## TrishaCat (Dec 8, 2020)

An online aquaintence of mine posted a video of their apartment and its just
gosh




I'm so jealous ;_;
I want a house like this someday
Its so hecking CUTE and all those plushies in her bedroom @.@


----------

